# Beamer macht Probleme



## AntonC (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr,
das gehört zwar nicht in diese Kategeorie,
aber ich wusste nicht, wo sonst hin.

Ich habe meinen ausgeliehenen Beamer 
an meinen Laptop angeschlossen und will morgen
das Fußballspiel auf eine Wand projezieren.
Das Bild erscheint zwar auf der Leinwand,
wenn ich jedoch den TV Tuner anschalte (DVBT),
dann erscheint zwar auch das Programm auf dem
Beamer jedoch bleibt das eigentliche Bild auf dem Beamer schwarz.
An dem Bildschirm vom Laptop wird es aber angezeigt.

was kann man da tun?


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,

da gibt es doch immer so eine Taste auf dem Laptop, wo man hin und herschalten kann. 
Ich glaube das ist F7. Das ist so eine Taste, wo ein blauer Bildschirm abgebildet ist. Evtl. muss noch eine Funktions-Taste zusätzlich gedrückt werden und dann erst F7

bye


----------



## AntonC (3. Juli 2006)

Der Desktop wird ja schon angezeigt, 
nur das Fenster, in dem das TV angezeigt
werden soll bleibt schwarz.


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2006)

Hmm, ich hatte einmal das Problem in einem anderen Zusammenhang, aber ich glaube daran liegts nicht. Bei mir gab es Probleme wg. der Hardwarebeschleunigung der Grafikkarte. Als ich die deaktiviert hatte, funktionierte es.

bye


----------



## AntonC (3. Juli 2006)

das hab ich leider auch schon probiert


----------



## DJTrancelight (3. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid Anton, aber dann weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr weiter, sry


----------



## 27b-6 (4. Juli 2006)

Moin!

Schon mal in die GraKa-Einstellungen nach Overlay geschaut. Evtl. liegst auch an den Einstellungen vom MediaPlayer: Leistung>Erweitert dort Overlay einschalten  und das beste hoffen.


----------

